# How to know if ex-wife re-married or died?



## waltermitty70 (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi All,

I am very close to finishing up my divorce and need to pay alimony for 3 years. How can I know if my ex-wife died or remarried, so that I can stop the alimony immediately? My payment arrangement is currently that I put the money in our joint account on the first of the month and she withdraws it into her single account.

Thanks,
WM


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

waltermitty70 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very close to finishing up my divorce and need to pay alimony for 3 years. How can I know if my ex-wife died or remarried, so that I can stop the alimony immediately? My payment arrangement is currently that I put the money in our joint account on the first of the month and she withdraws it into her single account.
> 
> ...


Do you have children? If you do then wouldnt they tell you? When will you close that joint account?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

If needed, contact your divorce lawyer. 

That step will be needed anyway to protect yourself when stopping payments.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

waltermitty70 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very close to finishing up my divorce and need to pay alimony for 3 years. How can I know if my ex-wife died or remarried, so that I can stop the alimony immediately? My payment arrangement is currently that I put the money in our joint account on the first of the month and she withdraws it into her single account.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure if she is withdrawing the money, she is probably still alive.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

tech-novelist said:


> I'm pretty sure if she is withdrawing the money, she is probably still alive.


Yeah and I highly doubt she will remarry prior to the 3 year mark. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

tech-novelist said:


> I'm pretty sure if she is withdrawing the money, she is probably still alive.


Was thinking that too...lol.


----------



## waltermitty70 (Mar 11, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Do you have children? If you do then wouldnt they tell you? When will you close that joint account?


Thank you for the response! We don't have children. On second thoughts, I was thinking of keeping the joint account open as it is the only way that I can see she is actively pulling money out of that account (and is thus alive): as opposed to, if I were to send her money using an app like Venmo.


----------



## waltermitty70 (Mar 11, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Do you have children? If you do then wouldnt they tell you? When will you close that joint account?


Thank you for the response! We don't have children. On second thoughts, I was thinking of keeping the joint account open as it is the only way that I can see she is actively pulling money out of that account (and is thus alive): as opposed to, if I were to send her money using an app like Venmo.


Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> If needed, contact your divorce lawyer.
> 
> That step will be needed anyway to protect yourself when stopping payments.


Thank you for the response: Yes, I did talk with my divorce lawyer, but unfortunately did not get a good response on how I can know if she remarries/dies (although he assured me that I can take legal measures, once I know, to recover any overpayments)


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It’s easy to figure out if your planning to be her reaper or new husband.


----------



## waltermitty70 (Mar 11, 2021)

tech-novelist said:


> I'm pretty sure if she is withdrawing the money, she is probably still alive.


Yes, this requires the joint account to be the mechanism to transfer money moving forward (as opposed to me sending her the money using Venmo or an online app) I think I'll keep that.


----------

